# The Mole is coming back!



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

According to TV Guide, The Mole is coming back to ABC this summer! I'm so excited as this was my favorite reality show. So much mystery and smart puzzles that require teamwork and cooperation in this show.

It's too bad Anderson Cooper won't be back with his success on CNN but I hope they can find someone who can fill that role. In any case (even with the awful Ahmad Rashad in the celeb version) it will be great to have the show back!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like they mean to get back to the 'real' mole days and not the ersatz celebrity mole. I'd love for them to find someone Anderson like to host. 

I'd welcome this, I really enjoyed the original moles.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, never thought we'd see this again. I LOVED The Mole and will definitely be watching if this actually happens. I don't really care who hosts as long as it's not a celeb version.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Fantastic news! I'd been thinking about this recently, too. :up: :up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Cool. Maybe they could get Phil to do it.


----------



## kewpie (Jul 29, 2004)

Awesome! I really will miss Anderson, though.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

For us uninformed viewers, can someone summarize the basic game that is "The Mole"?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I can't remember what the exact process was for voting someone off.
I remember a test with cheesy computer graphics and someone getting a red spot and leaving.

Other than that, a group of people are competing, following clues around. One person in the group is a mole and is discreetly working against the rest of the group.
That's about as basic as explanations get, but hey.

I'll definitely be watching, I finally saw the first season a few months back on Fox Reality. I'd seen and enjoyed the 2nd season before that. Never watched the "celebrity" versions.

I don't really like the "secret clues to the mole's identity" that they used in the originals, since they were generally so obscure that it was ridiculous.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jradosh said:


> For us uninformed viewers, can someone summarize the basic game that is "The Mole"?


There are 13ish contestants (depending on the season) and their objective is to complete challenges that bank money. However, one of the contestants is predetermined to be The Mole. Their objective is to sabotage the challenges so the groups wins the least amount of money.

Of course the challenges are often set up in such a way that give people choices to benefit themselves or sabotage the group pot. There's usually teamwork involved and the challenges are often more than they seem.

At the end of each week, the contestants each take a test about who they think The Mole is and the person who does the worst is eliminated. The last week, the winner is identified as the person who did the best and the identity of The Mole is revealed.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

This is excellent news...

... I still think about "Tiny Bubbles" from the 2nd Season (I think it was the 2nd and not the 1st)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Also, the Season 1 mole was...


Spoiler



pretty hot


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is AWESOME news!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I knew there was an upside to the writers' strike somewhere!

Great news. I loved this show and was disappointed when they stopped it mid-series in the second season. At least they ran the rest of the episodes off in the summer.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> This is excellent news...
> 
> ... I still think about "Tiny Bubbles" from the 2nd Season (I think it was the 2nd and not the 1st)


Yes! In a room filled with bubble machines.....that was really funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mole

Contains spoilers if you have not yet seen earlier seasons (including international versions).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

watch it get cancelled when the writers sign a contract...

one of the smartest reality shows out there, yet they ruined it with celebrities...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> This is excellent news...
> 
> ... I still think about "Tiny Bubbles" from the 2nd Season (I think it was the 2nd and not the 1st)


   Me too! That is one of the craziest and funniest scenes I've ever seen on TV.

Glad it's back. Hope they don't screw it up! I never even bothered with the celebrity mole, it seemed beyond stupid.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Me too! That is one of the craziest and funniest scenes I've ever seen on TV.


I think that the guy would of won had he not gotten that challenge (the quiz was that next morning, if I remember correctly).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> I think that the guy would of won had he not gotten that challenge (the quiz was that next morning, if I remember correctly).


Yeah, he was really tired and worn down after that challenge. Can't blame him.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

That was an outstanding challenge! Now that it was mentioned, I went to check if that segment was on YouTube but alas it is not


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Penny and I watched season 2 over the new years holiday - they had the entire series playing straight through.

I could have sworn that we watched them all the first time but it was new to us.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

That's great. It was/is my favorite "reality" show, though part of that was the dry humor of Cooper. I wish somebody would issue season 2 on DVD because I am interested in watching that "Tiny Bubbles" thing again... LOL


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Can someone remind me about the Tiny Bubbles thing? I saw S2, but that doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Can someone remind me about the Tiny Bubbles thing? I saw S2, but that doesn't ring a bell.


when they were down to the final three, Al had to stay on his bed, a bubble machine was spraying bubbles and they kept playing different version of Tiny Bubbles on the stereo. All night.

In the end it didn't matter as another player didn't want to remain in the room with a large snake.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> when they were down to the final three, Al had to stay on his bed, a bubble machine was spraying bubbles and they kept playing different version of Tiny Bubbles on the stereo. All night.
> 
> In the end it didn't matter as another player didn't want to remain in the room with a large snake.


Still doesn't ring a bell. I wonder if maybe I didn't see that.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Still doesn't ring a bell. I wonder if maybe I didn't see that.


I just watched it last weekend so it's fresh in my mind


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The Wikipedia article says that Stone Stanley lost the rights but that Stone and Co. got them back. I wonder if our very own muggum is involved with that new company. Anyone know?

Edit: Nevermind. I guess Joe Schmo wasn't a Stone Stanley production. For some reason I thought it was.


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> This is excellent news...
> 
> ... I still think about "Tiny Bubbles" from the 2nd Season (I think it was the 2nd and not the 1st)


Ditto. I can't wait to see it back on the air.

That's one of my favorite Mole challenges and the one I remember the best. (That's also my favorite Mole season.)


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

This just made my day. Thank you, ABC. Thank you so very, very much.

And jradosh, if you've never seen the show, Netflix has the first season DVDs for rent. DEFINITELY worth watching. This show is incredible.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Since I would have to rank The Mole as my favorite Reality Show ever, this is excellent news.

It would be good to have Anderson back, but he has moved on. As long as it is not Ahmed Rashad I will be fine.

To me it had some of the things that makes Amazing Race interesting combined with some of the strategic elements that makes Survivor interesting.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> Since I would have to rank The Mole as my favorite Reality Show ever, this is excellent news.
> 
> To me it had some of the things that makes Amazing Race interesting combined with some of the strategic elements that makes Survivor interesting.


Best. Reality. Show. Ever.

I'm quite pleased. :up:


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

GREAT news! Love this show! So happy it's going to be back on!!!!


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Looks like Fox Reality is having another Mole marathon on 1/20 for those who want to see what they were missing. But the guide data doesnt say whether it is season one or two so I guess you will need to record it and see what they put on.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

marksman said:


> Since I would have to rank The Mole as my favorite Reality Show ever, this is excellent news.
> 
> It would be good to have Anderson back, but he has moved on. As long as it is not Ahmed Rashad I will be fine.
> 
> To me it had some of the things that makes Amazing Race interesting combined with some of the strategic elements that makes Survivor interesting.


+1! :up::up::up:


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I loved this show. 

I think they should do like a "internet test" were viewers could take the test, and also be given the "green" or "Red" screen as if we were the 14th player.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Skittles said:


> This just made my day. Thank you, ABC. Thank you so very, very much.
> 
> And jradosh, if you've never seen the show, Netflix has the first season DVDs for rent.


Amazon says "Casting tapes, Deleted scenes, Post-execution reactions".
What quantity of extra stuff is there?

I think this is GREAT news. They should pay Anderson to come back.. Heck, they should pay Anderson to come back to World News Now. (On a "15 + 1" segment last night or the night before, he said he would have been happy to stay at WNN forever, if not for the "soul-sucking" hours.)


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Also, the Season 1 mole was...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And the season 2 mole was...


Spoiler



definitely not


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

What a great thing to hear. The wife and I loved The Mole!!!!!

The one thing that would ruin it though would be Ahmad Rash&#257;d. He was horrible as the host. I hope they find someone good to do it. Even a no name person would be better than Ahmad.

The online quiz idea is awesome!!! Tivo_Guy_Here that is brilliant.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

The reports have said Rashad is not returning. IMO he was too laid back, almost as if he thought the job was below him or something.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

ElJay said:


> The reports have said Rashad is not returning. IMO he was too laid back, almost as if he thought the job was below him or something.


To be fair, Celebrity Mole *was* below him. Awful bastardization of a great show. That said, I'm glad he's not coming back too. He would have been totally inappropriate for the non-celebrity version.

It's fantastic that the show is coming back! I just wish it wasn't on ABC. I've still got a bad taste in my mouth from the treatment they gave Mole 2. I know 9/11 screwed it up originally, but they didn't have to leave us hanging for almost 9 months after airing the first 3 episodes. I guess we were lucky it came back at all though. There were rumblings at the time that they would never show the remainder of the season.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Also, the Season 1 mole was...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





JETarpon said:


> And the season 2 mole was...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And the Celebrity Moles were...


Spoiler



both the "Supermodels".



I remember watching Anderson Cooper's show the night that Bob Iger was announced as Michael Eisner's replacement as the head of Disney. Iger was Cooper's guest and the first question he asked was "Why did you cancel The Mole?"


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I REALLY, REALLY want to get excited about this because I agree that it's one of the best reality shows ever.

A part of me wants to hold me back, however, because ABC could really screw it up (think Rosie O'Donnell as host because "it was her favorite reality show ever!" -  - remember that Survivor reunion show?) and I can't help but think it's going to be an hour long commercial piggy-backed on the premise of a great reality show. I think a lot of this took place in Europe before so I think product placement was fairly minimal (I don't remember it being in your face anyway), but things have definitely gone the 'in your face' route in recent years.

I will definitely be watching, but in an effort to curb my disappointment, I am trying to curb my enthusiasm as well. We'll see what happens!

Please, ABC, justify everyone's excitement and DON'T SCREW THIS UP!!!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope they try and recreate the season 1 feel to the show. It will be tough to watch it without AC. Hope they find a good replacement.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> And the season 2 mole was...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I cound not disagree more - having just watched the show last week it is fresh in my mind.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

If you had asked me last month what my two all time favorite reality series were I would have said: 1. The Mole and 2. Paradise Hotel. And now I find out both are coming back!!!!!!! 

Thank you writers! Thank you!


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> watch it get cancelled when the writers sign a contract...
> 
> one of the smartest reality shows out there, yet they ruined it with celebrities...


I don't disagree that the celebrity version was not something I was looking forward too. And it wasn't as great as normal seasons. But Corbin bernsen and Stephen Baldwin ended up being pretty entertaining.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I cound not disagree more - having just watched the show last week it is fresh in my mind.


Are you sure that you didn't watch Season 1?
Because the Season 2 mole, IIRC, was


Spoiler



some old dude


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Are you sure that you didn't watch Season 1?
> Because the Season 2 mole, IIRC, was
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Young Asian lady 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1054195/


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, Jeb, he's talking about the Mole. You're talking about the winner. Slight difference.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



She was the winner, not the mole. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole_2:_The_Next_Betrayal


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The Wikipedia article says that Stone Stanley lost the rights but that Stone and Co. got them back. I wonder if our very own muggum is involved with that new company. Anyone know?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I guess Joe Schmo wasn't a Stone Stanley production. For some reason I thought it was.


According to this http://www.imdb.com/company/co0051565/ Stone Stanley did Joe Shmoe 2 and The Mole.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

This is awesome news. The Mole was indeed the best reality show ever produced and I still can't figure out why it never got recognition as such while shows like Survivor have been thriving this whole time. 

Celebrity Mole sucked though.

Anderson Cooper will be missed but I hope they can get a really good replacement.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Skittles said:


> Uh, Jeb, he's talking about the Mole. You're talking about the winner. Slight difference.


details details details


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I loved this show.
> 
> I think they should do like a "internet test" were viewers could take the test, and also be given the "green" or "Red" screen as if we were the 14th player.


While that "sounds" like a good idea, I think it might ruin the show. With the way the internet is now, you'd have some forum spring up dedicated to the show, and they would consolidate all of their results from the quiz, and before long, it would be public knowledge who the Mole is. Part of what makes the show interesting to watch is trying to figure out who the Mole is, so having that information already be out there could possibly ruin people's enjoyment of the show.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I hope this does work out. The Mole was my 2nd favorite reality show, after The Amazing Race. Maybe, as suggested earlier, they could get Phil to host. He would do well. He and Anderson have similar styles.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> While that "sounds" like a good idea, I think it might ruin the show. With the way the internet is now, you'd have some forum spring up dedicated to the show, and they would consolidate all of their results from the quiz, and before long, it would be public knowledge who the Mole is. Part of what makes the show interesting to watch is trying to figure out who the Mole is, so having that information already be out there could possibly ruin people's enjoyment of the show.


Ya I thought of that just after I posted. Someone could answer 13 quizes each time using a different contestant as his base, and get 12 red screens and 1 green.

Damn Al Gore.....


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Very much liked the first two seasons. I thought this to be a very upscale Survivor and loved the French and Spanish background scenery. Hope they maintain the "sophisticated" nature of the game and don't dumb it down to the AR marathons. Maybe mole #1 could moderate!


----------



## reznor (Nov 2, 2007)

Grant Bowler who did the Australian version of the mole would be a good choice to replace Anderson Cooper.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> Very much liked the first two seasons. I thought this to be a very upscale Survivor and loved the French and Spanish background scenery. Hope they maintain the "sophisticated" nature of the game and don't dumb it down to the AR marathons. Maybe mole #1 could moderate!


... also Swiss and Italian...



reznor said:


> Grant Bowler who did the Australian version of the mole would be a good choice to replace Anderson Cooper.


I don't know. He talks like a hypersalivating overexcited 12 yr old, and then there's the thick accent. I say, find someone new - Anderson-like.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Excellent! Which reminds me to bump them on my Netflix queue.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

tiams said:


> and 2. Paradise Hotel. And now I find out both are coming back!!!!!!!


SAY YOU ARE LYING!

I am not going to admit to having watched every minute of that show twice.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I cound not disagree more - having just watched the show last week it is fresh in my mind.


The Admiral? Really?

Smeeked. Sorry.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

jlb said:


> Cool. Maybe they could get Phil to do it.


Phil who? Dr. Phil?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Sirius Black said:


> Phil who? Dr. Phil?


I'm guessing they meant Phil Keoghan who hosts The Amazing Race. Personally, I'd prefer them to get a new personable host who's slightly mysterious but jokes around with the cast.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I just thought of the perfect guy to host. His name is Anders...oh never mind.


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

wooooooooooooooooooooooo. this was the best show!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

How about Drew Carey as host?
Or a brother of a has-been boy-band member? Oh yeah, Nick Lachey's brother is already cast as a host of a show. Does Ricky Martin have a brother or sister?
There's always a Baldwin brother available for anything.
And Jerry Springer ...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I know he has a new gig as KITT on another network, but I think Wil Arnett might be a good choice.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Bring Smarmy Host in!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> Bring Smarmy Host in!


Yes, Ralph Garmin would do a great job!!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Ralph Garmin-

Tested. Ready. Now.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh yeah. Ralph would be good. But you know you'll be thinking "ashes to ashes, dust to dust, you don't know the mole so you're dead to us" every time someone gets kicked off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> To be fair, Celebrity Mole *was* below him. Awful bastardization of a great show.


The one good thing I can say about Celebrity Mole is that I thought it was great that Kathy Griffin talked them into letting the (B-or-lower-list) celebrities keep the money.
I realize they're already rich, but why should they HAVE to give their winnings to charity on these things?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

getreal said:


> How about Drew Carey as host?
> Or a brother of a has-been boy-band member? Oh yeah, Nick Lachey's brother is already cast as a host of a show. Does Ricky Martin have a brother or sister?
> There's always a Baldwin brother available for anything.
> And Jerry Springer ...


Not Steven!! He was just too much when he was on the show!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The guy that hosted Kid Nation was good.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey, what about getting someone like Jonathan Frakes to do it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jlb said:


> Hey, what about getting someone like Jonathan Frakes to do it?


Make it so, Number One.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

jlb said:


> Hey, what about getting someone like Jonathan Frakes to do it?


Or Jeffrey Combs for that matter!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> Oh yeah. Ralph would be good. But you know you'll be thinking "ashes to ashes, dust to dust, you don't know the mole so you're dead to us" every time someone gets kicked off.


:up: LOL!! :up:


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

First season was great, second season sucked, couldn't bear to watch Celebrity Mole.


----------



## NOCOVIC (Jan 11, 2008)

Hexerott said:


> What a great thing to hear. The wife and I loved The Mole!!!!!
> 
> The one thing that would ruin it though would be Ahmad Rashād. He was horrible as the host. I hope they find someone good to do it. Even a no name person would be better than Ahmad..


He was the BEST! I love that he was laid back. That silly Vanderbilt guy was not on the top of my list.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jlb said:


> Hey, what about getting someone like Jonathan Frakes to do it?


The Potsie of Star Trek? Nuh-uh. :down: 
Has he done anything before or since Star Trek?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

getreal said:


> The Potsie of Star Trek? Nuh-uh. :down:
> Has he done anything before or since Star Trek?


http://imdb.com/name/nm0000408/


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I don't really like the "secret clues to the mole's identity" that they used in the originals, since they were generally so obscure that it was ridiculous.


Yes... like that time in the opening credits when the word "Admiral" changed to "Bill is the Mole"... is it a formula? some sort of mathematical equation? what?! 

Seriously though, for me and thousands of my closest friends on another forum, this was one of the primary draws until they blew it with the above "clue".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did anybody see the "commercials" for the Mole during last week's Lost episode? They didn't actually run commercials but The Mole logo popped up at least twice right before Lost came back on.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes. It says "Hurley did it".......


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I saw the Mole logo kinda flash on then off. I didn't investigate. It kinda looked like a station error but maybe they intended to do that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I saw the Mole logo kinda flash on then off. I didn't investigate. It kinda looked like a station error but maybe they intended to do that.


I thought that at first too, but it happaned at least twice and both RIGHT before Lost came back on the air.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Woohoo! 

I hope they haven't tinkered too much with the formula.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I thought that at first too, but it happaned at least twice and both RIGHT before Lost came back on the air.


And both were right after ABC network promos, not local ads or local affiliate spots, so it had to be intentional.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It WAS intentional. I've seen it since.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Well the host has been chosen: Jon Kelley

I don't know the guy. His past credits sound like he could work.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> According to Variety, ABC is likely to premiere the first new Mole in years on Monday, May 26, at 10 pm/ET, where it would lead out of The Bachelorette (who is tentatively slated to have her first date on May 19). - MWM


Looks like we'll have a summer edition.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> Well the host has been chosen: Jon Kelley
> 
> I don't know the guy. His past credits sound like he could work.


I can watch him! :up:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Is it just me, or does he look a lot like Anderson Cooper?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Glad to see they have a host now. I can't wait for this new adventure to begin!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Let's hope his style is much more like Anderson Cooper's than Ahmad Rashad's!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Let's hope his style is much more like Anderson Cooper's than Ahmad Rashad's!


Agreed! The producers were looking for an "Anderson Cooper-type" so hopefully they went on the right track.

If Variety thinks it will start airing on May 26, that sounds like there's not much time left for production, unless it's already underway.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't wait. I sure hope the show is more like the first two seasons and less like the "Celebrity" editions.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tiny bubbles........


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I really hope he is more like AC, because AC was the perfect host for this show.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

I saw a few clips on youtube .. Jon Kelley will probably be a very good choice.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Another confirmation of a May 26th premiere:



> ABC has finalized its slate for this summer, which will feature the series or season debut of a total of eight shows.
> 
> The first show to bow is The Bachelorette, which gets the prime May 19 spot following the final performance show for the current cycle of Dancing With the Stars.
> 
> ...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Anybody know anything about the new host, Jon Kelley?

I've never seen him on TV. Is he more like Anderson Cooper or more like Ahmad Rashad? Since he's a sportscaster I'm afraid he's going to be another Ahmad. The Mole host, I think, has got to have a certain air of seriousness and mystery about him. Ahmad Rashad just didn't fit the bill.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> Anybody know anything about the new host (spoilerized because you know somebody is going to think its a spoiler):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't need to spoilerize that since he was named in an above post


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

timr_42 said:


> Didn't need to spoilerize that since he was named in an above post


Oh you mean the one just TWO posts above mine?  Geez if it was a snake it woulda bit me! 

I'll edit my post. Thanks.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It's on the schedule now for June 2 at 10pm EDT.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ElJay said:


> It's on the schedule now for June 2 at 10pm EDT.


I saw the 26th and I was like ALRIGHT. So I go check my TiVo and see Vacation Swap and Bacherloette are on.

I can wait one more week.

Come on MOLEY!

Something tells me I am going to be disappointed let down. I have such fond memories of the show, and I have been hyping it up to people as the best reality show ever... but I am afraid it may be "Good-Ole-day" Syndrome.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

As long as the host/it's better than Rashad's Celeb version.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The website with the contestants is now up:
http://abc.go.com/primetime/themole/index?pn=index

Seems like a pretty interesting group of players. I can't wait for the show to start on Monday!


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Awe... doesn't look like there are any detectives, officers, ex-intelligence, or military contestants... It amused me how they not only over-thought the game, but caused other players to over-think them.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> The website with the contestants is now up:
> http://abc.go.com/primetime/themole/index?pn=index
> 
> Seems like a pretty interesting group of players. I can't wait for the show to start on Monday!


Thanks for the reminder, SP set!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I saw a commercial for The Mole the other day and think I might have spotted a clue already 



Spoiler



You see the faces of the contestant flash by pretty fast...one of the contestants had a green thumbprint over his/her face. I got all excited about it and was gonna go back and slo-mo it...but I might want to be surprised. Who am I kidding...I don't want to be surprised because if I'm right I wanna be able to say, TOLD YA SO. So my official guess from comparing the flash to the contestant page is VICTORIA.



P.S. The spoiler contains my official guess of the Mole...but it is only that, a guess.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't like this new, hip music in the promo. I like the old-fashioned version. And it still doesn't sound quite right to hear a voiceover that doesn't come from Anderson Cooper. He was perfect for that show.

I really hope they retain some semblence of what the old show used to be, and they haven't dumbed this down for the Youtube generation.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Okay so Fox Reality has been re-running the first season all day today. I was trying to get some people to watch it and get into the show. I did not watch the whole thing, but I have seen various segments of the last 3-4 hours and the show is so awesome.

I am really concerned it might come back dumbed down. One of the best parts of the show was how smart it was, how challenging the tasks were and just the overall vibe of the game. the contestants had to be smart to make any headway at all.

I am really stoked about this coming back. I forgot how good a show it really was, and I am just hoping they can continue the show in that manner.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tiny Bubbles.........................


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

marksman said:


> I am really concerned it might come back dumbed down. One of the best parts of the show was how smart it was, how challenging the tasks were and just the overall vibe of the game. the contestants had to be smart to make any headway at all.


+ 100!

I just can't help but think that the show is going to reflect not those aspects that you mentioned that made it good when it first aired, but new aspects spawned by the _Baby-Nanny-Swapping-Bachelors_ mentality born of the intervening years which apparently gets better ratings (???).

I'm going in excited that the show is back, but tempering it a bit with the fact that it may be a completely different show. We can only hope that's not the case - PLEASE!!!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> Tiny Bubbles.........................


That tiny bubbles thing sticks in my mind like nothing else. When I hear that song i think of that task... when I think of something absurd tiny bubbles plays in my head.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> + 100!
> 
> I just can't help but think that the show is going to reflect not those aspects that you mentioned that made it good when it first aired, but new aspects spawned by the _Baby-Nanny-Swapping-Bachelors_ mentality born of the intervening years which apparently gets better ratings (???).
> 
> I'm going in excited that the show is back, but tempering it a bit with the fact that it may be a completely different show. We can only hope that's not the case - PLEASE!!!


I'm worried about it too. ABC is not exactly the paragon of smart, quality TV. The show still has the same producers, which is good, but they've shown in the past that they don't mind selling out to ABC, judging by the travesty known as "Celebrity Mole".

We'll know for sure tomorrow night I guess.
...


----------



## beachboy2 (Jun 2, 2008)

yes will find out for sure soon enough.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Here are the questions for the first Quiz:



Spoiler



Question 1: Is The Mole male or female?

Question 2: When did The Mole jump in the "Over the Falls" mission?

Question 3: During the "Crusoe" mission, which group did The Mole join?

Question 4: On the first night, where was The Mole assigned to sleep?

Question 5: As it's written on The Mole's bag, does The Mole have an even or odd number of letters in their name?

Question 6: What is The Mole's age?

Question 7: In "Over The Falls," what was the outcome of The Mole's jump?

Question 8: Did The Mole drive one of the vans to the beach?

Question 9: At the start of the "Crusoe" mission, was The Mole wearing a hat?

Question 10: Who is The Mole?


----------

